# Opinions?



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

I figured that I would post this here because nobody will respond to my other thread. Admins, delete if needed.

So, here's the deal. With the addition of the MegaCavern bike park and the addition of our skills/dirt jump section at our local park, I've been looking into an all mountain/dirt jump/urban/skate park/do it all bike. I know i know, it's hard to have one bike that is amazing at it all, but I don't want that. I am wanting a bike that will be good at everything, but mainly be a single speed dirt jump/urban ripper that I can swap to a geared trail bike without any complications for a backup (derailleur mount needed). 

Throughout my search, I've narrowed it down to 4 frames to build, kind of.

NS Surge Evo
NS Bikes 2015 - Stay True!

NS Eccentric Aluminum
NS Bikes - Eccentric Alu - All mountain / Trail

Morpheus Vimana
Dirt Jump Bike Used By Anthony Messere, Shortest Chainstays & Stiff Frame | Morpheus Vimana

Octane-One Zircus
Octane One

The Surge Evo or the Eccentric were my first choices because I can swap parts (wheels, forks, tires) from my GT Sensor Expert, and then I rode the Morpheus at the MegaCavern's and really liked it after I got used to it. The Surge, Eccentric, and the Vimana will cost approximately the same amount of money (and time) to get going, whereas the Zircus will be ready to go sooner and save me money.

I would prefer something in a 27.5/650b format, but I understand that there are very few bikes with the geometry that accomplishes the comfort and such that I would like on the DJ's/bike park.

Which would you choose? Have any other recommendations?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have a lot of interest in switching to geared with my DJ bike, but that's cause it is solely a DJ bike. If you want something that can do more than just jump around then the eccentric is probably the only bike worth considering.

If you really want to shift gears on a DJ specific bike then there are a few other options, like the Giant STP. Bigger wheels are harder to "whip" around in the air. On my 22" Bmx bike I can easily touch the back of my hand to my shoulder when doing a tabletop, if I try it on my 26" bike it doesn't even seem possible, I chalk it up to the bigger wheels having more gyroscopic effect that prevents me from rotating the wheels away from vertical. if all you want to do is get big air then a 27.5" bike will probably be fine, I jump my 29er on some of the bigger jumps and it's okay if I keep the bike straight, but railing berms sucks cause I feel like I the bike really doesn't like to turn fast, at least compared to my DJ bike.

If I was you I would get the Zircus. . .


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

jglenn6 said:


> I figured that I would post this here because nobody will respond to my other thread. Admins, delete if needed.
> 
> So, here's the deal. With the addition of the MegaCavern bike park and the addition of our skills/dirt jump section at our local park, I've been looking into an all mountain/dirt jump/urban/skate park/do it all bike. I know i know, it's hard to have one bike that is amazing at it all, but I don't want that. I am wanting a bike that will be good at everything, but mainly be a single speed dirt jump/urban ripper that I can swap to a geared trail bike without any complications for a backup (derailleur mount needed).
> 
> ...


Those all seem like pretty cool bikes. A buddy of mine that I grew up riding bmx with got into DJ bikes a few years ago. He just picked up an NS Surge, and he loves it. So, I'd say it's very jumpable, but you can crank around trails really well too.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Kona Explosif.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

